# Sick Fancy Guppys



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello All,
I have a 7G plastic fish tank.
Live plants, small "upside down" cat fish, 5 guppy (2 male and 3 female) and 2 snail (apple snail and one unknown came with plants from Florida)
Water in the tank is under filtration (external filter). I also have a automatic heater.
Temp: 80-84F
pH: 6.5 - I know it's low. I do change the 25% of water every weekend.
So it goes up to approx 7.2
Yesterday I noticed that one female has a some kind of inflammation on her belly.
And one male swims like "snake" and it stays in one spot.
Any idea, what this thing are?


Thanks.


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi, The temperature is 80 to 84 degrees? How long have you kept your guppies above 80 degrees? How often are you feeding them? And what are you feeding them? How old are the guppys? what kind of medication are you using? Please answer soon.


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

I forgot to ask you , are you treating your water before you do your water changes? If so with what and how is it being done? Please reply soon.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

could be constipation.. if you feed pelleted food and not algae or a variation.. it tends to happen frequently.. add more algae to the diet.. or just let it pass, i wouldnt be too worried


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont know where you got your information from but I do not agree with you at all. 

Please answer all the questions I have asked of your sick guppys. asap


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello All,

Thanks for all reply's.
The temperature is 80 to 84 degrees? - Yes
How long have you kept your guppies above 80 degrees? - one week. Now I have 79-80 F
How often are you feeding them? - twice a day. Tropical Flakes - TetraMin. Once a week frozen bloodworm. Hand picked worms, and feed them one at the time, so that each fish get's at least 2.
How old are the guppys? - you got me with this one. I have no idea. In our tank we have them for 2 weeks.
What kind of medication are you using? - I don't know what it is ... And PS have no idea what to offer
Are you treating your water before you do your water changes? - Yes, I am. I use API Tap water conditioner, and after that water stays in the bucket for about 2-3 hours. Then it goes to the fish tank.
What and how is it being done? - I change about 25% every Friday, and every other Sunday I change about 60% and filter.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi, sorry not so soon reply, but here now. 
on guppies temp. 70 to 80 degrees , unless sick, only under special circumstances. That was one problem, the 25 percent water change is perfect on fridays , at least once a week. NO MORE unless u have to to rid tank of something, or guppies. That was second problem. Clean is great, too clean for fish is not good. I do not know u so I will explain further k?, there are cretain bacteria in water as u know that we need and that fish need to survive and be healthy. 
This api system conditioner for water I am unfamilure with, But if it takes the chlorine and the floride out of the water then what u are doing is just great, unless it takes all the bacteria, even the good bacteria also out , then you have a third problem. Your guppies look hungry, but stressed, I seen a crayfish in a tank in your pictorial, is that in the tank w the guppies? for if it is that is a fourth problem. they love fish to eat, nocturnal. both have stomachs that are sunk in , and the female her gravid spot looks swelled , the blood worms even frozen have to be fed with other food during that day for the digestive system of the guppies is fragile to the blood worms even if they are hilariki brand , which I think is the best frozen blood worms out there today. I have 5 to 6 hundred show quality guppies, and I only feed blood worms maybe two times in a month, but I am also feeding them two to three more times that same day with baby brine shrimp which keeps the guppys in order like milk to a child, not all children but most , In my opinion they have to have it. If you are interested in learning how to raise some baby brine shrimp without spending alot of money, the write me [email protected] I am also going to start up a free guppy club and fish club in florida , was wondering if you are interested also. I have not explained just take 25 percent of the water per week no more. figure out what the api system does to the water exactly and make the changes if necessary, if you need help write me here or there. u might need amquel, set water 24 hours before using with aeration, that is the best if you do not know exactly what the api system does. Here is my suggestion what to do right now, go to the store buy some rock salt, (not walmart) for making Ice cream, go to good fish store buy some grouper, ha lol, just joking,,serious go to fish store good fish store purchase some live bring shrimp , one portion is good right now, go home, feed 3 times a day, once with the tetra min, but before doing so get a spoon and a bowl put in some tetra min and grind into powder, feed sparingly, small pinch first feeding of morning, feed the live brine as soon as u get into door, they will stay alive for a while so sparingly, and third before u go to bed an hour or so the tetra min again small not alot. let me know what happens and if they come out of it ok or not for I have other ideas also if this does not work. the rock salt , put two large flat spoonfulls into 10 gallons of fish water, when changing the water they will notice the salt but not as much as if u just put it in there , but if you have to put into the fish tank , half large spoon full per day till two per 10 gallons is achieved. call me in the morn, lol. give a few days and let me know what happens, I have alot of guppies, want to see some pictures ? Tim


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello Tim,

Well I guess I was not quick enough to notice that this 2 guppys are very seek.
The female died, on the same day I post the reply on the question (about 2 days ago)
Mail (very beautiful in colors) died this morning.

No oter fishes in the same tank are affected (or I would say infected).

Wisker shrimp, female betta and neons are from my old setup. I don't have shrimp with guppys.
For shrimp I will need min 10Gal tank, unfortunately I learn that hard way.

I would love to see some show quality guppy!

Thanks.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry about your losses, Panoram 

:crabby:


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

> Well I guess I was not quick enough to notice that this 2 guppys are very seek.
> The female died, on the same day I post the reply on the question (about 2 days ago)
> Mail (very beautiful in colors) died this morning.
> 
> ...


 Sometimes we have no time to do anything, but u tried!! I have blues, purples and reds . e-mail me Ill send some pictures of the fish I have available , If u are interested. 
Dont get too depressed for the guppies are in a better place and probably do not feel any pain, any more. So brighten up and try to look at the positive side, just an outlook on my part. e-mail me [email protected] .


----------

